# Cannot Purchase Apps In Market [Taboonay 2.2]



## matthileo (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm running Taboonay 2.2 and I can't purchase new apps from the market. I can download free apps, and apps I've already purchased, but when I try to buy a new app I get the following error: "An error occurred. Please try again."

The problem only effects this tablet, not my phones nor the android web market.

I have tried wiping cache, clearing market data, uninstalling market updates, doing a fix permissions, formatting system and data and re-installing taboonay.

Is anyone else having problems? Anyone know of a solution?

Here's a screenshot:


----------

